# 5 leaf clover



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I was out in the yard applying 2-4d and happen to look over that the mulch bed and happen to find a 5 leaf clover. I have never even seen a 4 leaf let alone 5. Just thought I would share, in the process of pressing it. We'll see how that comes out


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

You better go buy some lottery tickets!


----------

